# Lidl Cycling Gear Thurs 5th July



## GuyBoden (26 Jun 2018)

Worth a look.

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COz9koTs8NsCFVAx0wodaYgLvQ


Shoes £15
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=14375


----------



## Katherine (26 Jun 2018)

I've never been to a Lydl, there are 2 Aldi's that I pass regularly, but I think I'll go and look at this.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Shoes £15



Thanks, I'm after a new pair of these.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Thanks, I'm after a new pair of these.


Are they SPD, doesn't say


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jun 2018)

vickster said:


> Are they SPD, doesn't say


Usually they're SPD. (Shimano Pedalling Dynamics)


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Usually they're SPD. (Shimano Pedalling Dynamics)


Thanks, that's what I asked (I know what SPD is)


----------



## Alex H (26 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Worth a look.



How did you get to those links?

The front page only gets me to Sunday 1st


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jun 2018)

vickster said:


> (I know what SPD is)


I didn't, until I Googled, SPD Lidl cycling shoes.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Jun 2018)

vickster said:


> Are they SPD, doesn't say



They have been previously, so I'd be surprised if these weren't.


----------



## Venod (26 Jun 2018)

Where do they get there designs from ? who wants a jersey with "Fast Pace" printed on it.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2018)

Afnug said:


> Where do they get there designs from ? who wants a jersey with "Fast Pace" printed on it.


Probably translated from something that's much cooler in German


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jun 2018)

No men's small sizes - yet again  Jerseys looked interesting - until I saw 'Fast Pace'


----------



## Alan O (26 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> I like their shirts and shorts, but why do the women's versions always have to have pink detailing? I suppose we should be glad that at least there is less of it than previously.


And why don't the men's items ever have pink? I like pink.


----------



## Venod (26 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> And why don't the men's items ever have pink? I like pink.



Just buy a large womens then.


----------



## Jody (26 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the heads up @GuyBoden. The rucksack looks just right for a ride I have coming up and its pretty cheap.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jun 2018)

Afnug said:


> Where do they get there designs from ? who wants a jersey with "Fast Pace" printed on it.



Yes, if it said "Slow Pace", it could have been a best seller.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, if it said "Slow Pace", it could have been a best seller.


It would be more suitable for me if it said "abnormal load" .


----------



## lazybloke (26 Jun 2018)

If you have wide feet and want budget spd shoes, I've found Lidl's previous offerings to be v comfortable.


----------



## Venod (26 Jun 2018)

User said:


> I might take a gander then...



You may be OK with a guide dog, but taking a goose with you is pushing it a bit.


----------



## tobykenobi (26 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> And why don't the men's items ever have pink? I like pink.



So do I. Got one of these form eBay, bargain, and surprisingly good quality.













Pink Jersey



__ tobykenobi
__ 26 Jun 2018






I will check out the shoes. My Shimano ones have never been that comfortable.


----------



## Garry A (26 Jun 2018)

I always find the sleeves on the Lidl jerseys are a bit short, but £6.99 so can't complain too much.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2018)

lazybloke said:


> If you have wide feet and want budget spd shoes, I've found Lidl's previous offerings to be v comfortable.


I _have_, and I _do_!

I have pretty much worn out my old pair of Aldi cycling shoes. They are getting very tatty now and I have already glued the soles back on 2 or 3 times so I would rather keep them for short local rides from now on. I don't fancy accidentally pulling off the bottom of a cycling shoe 40 miles from home, 20 miles from a station, and 10 miles from a call box/mobile reception! 

I was saying to @Littgull on a ride only last week that I would be watching out for Aldi/Lidl cycling offers for a replacement pair of shoes. I go to Lidl 4 or 5 times a week so I would have spotted the offer anyway, but thanks for the notice @GuyBoden - I'll go in early to see if I can find a pair my size. I might take a look at the 3/4 shorts too. Now that my waist is a more healthy size I can tolerate waistbands better so bibs are no longer needed for comfort.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jun 2018)

Tops ok for commuting but too baggy for anything else on me and found the shoes from both lidl and aldi split on the spd plate after 6 months unless they have improved recently .


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Tops ok for commuting but too baggy for anything else on me and found the shoes from both lidl and aldi split on the spd plate after 6 months unless they have improved recently .


One of my pairs of Aldi shoes lasted about 3 or 4 years before the soles got worn down to expose the cleats. I still wear them sometimes for mucky winter rides but they aren't so convenient for walking in now.

The other pair of Aldi shoes mentioned in my previous post were good for over 2 years but then the soles started becoming unglued. TBH, they were fine until I took the shoes as my only footwear on a holiday and did rather too much walking in them. Short walks at cafes is one thing. An hour or two wandering around tourist attractions is another!


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jun 2018)

cyberknight said:


> shoes from both lidl and aldi split on the spd plate after 6 months unless they have improved recently .


This was also my experience of Lidl SPD shoes.

It's not clear from the website that the shoes in this offer are SPD though.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jun 2018)

I don't want _anything_ on my jerseys.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> One of my pairs of Aldi shoes lasted about 3 or 4 years before the soles got worn down to expose the cleats. I still wear them sometimes for mucky winter rides but they aren't so convenient for walking in now.
> 
> The other pair of Aldi shoes mentioned in my previous post were good for over 2 years but then the soles started becoming unglued. TBH, they were fine until I took the shoes as my only footwear on a holiday and did rather too much walking in them. Short walks at cafes is one thing. An hour or two wandering around tourist attractions is another!


Its my awesome powah obviously


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jun 2018)

cyberknight said:


> found the shoes from both lidl and aldi split on the spd plate after 6 months



I cut a piece of extra strong thin glass fibre board for an insole, they don't bend now and they've lasted for years....


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> And why don't the men's items ever have pink? I like pink.


tis the colour of the giro of course if it makes some folk feel better - maybe it's implying that the women are faster.

Personally by the by I hate the giro pink.

On the sale, I'm personally wary of shoes from Aldi and Lidl after eventually falling for someone's recommendation of the Aldi ones and a bit on the sole peeled away. So they were damn expensive. It's not that hard to get excellent long lasting shoes for £25 to £30 if you get them in sales/as featured in "found a bargain" on here"


The Lidl gloves last but one time were excellent - better than some spesh ones of mine that fell apart. The Lidl ones actually had velcro that remained shut while riding and had a really nice feel. Must admit to being tempted, against my better judgement by the 3/4 tights. May pop down in my light lycra shorts for a quick try on amongst the veg.

Lidl cycling backpacks are often pretty good.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> . I go to Lidl 4 or 5 times a week so I would have spotted the offer anyway, but thanks for the notice @GuyBoden - I'll go in early to see if I can find a pair my size. I might take a look at the 3/4 shorts too. Now that my waist is a more healthy size I can tolerate waistbands better so bibs are no longer needed for comfort.



My gad colin what are you up to with that many weekly visits? 

Do report back on the 3/4 shorts if you get there before me - wore some Polaris ones the other day on a 100 miler but had the odd feeling that they had misplaced the pad. Sometimes cheap stuff can be good.

No lights I see - the 4 AA battery light they did for about £7 time before last was pretty damn good - saw me through the dynamo - the Hope Vision 1 never came out.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> I cut a piece of extra strong thin glass fibre board for an insole, they don't bend now and they've lasted for years....


That's an interesting idea - I might try something like that. I've probably got something somewhere that I could use. Mind you, I usually find shoes a bit tight so perhaps I would have to go up a half size/size to do that?



Blue Hills said:


> My gad colin what are you up to with that many weekly visits?


It is a deliberate policy!

I used to go for maximum efficiency and buy as much as I could carry in one go to minimise the number of trips. Then I realised that I often wasn't leaving the house between shopping trips so all I was doing was making myself even more sedentary and isolated from the world. Now I nip out for half an hour a few times a week so at least I get some fresh air, a short bike ride or walk, and on weekdays I pick up a Metro so I can do the cryptic crossword. If it is a riding day then I either nip out pre-ride or post-ride.

I haven't bothered today because there were too many distractions and I have enough food in anyway.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2018)

From the looks of it, the black shoes are SPDs and the grey ones are flats (and look very similar to Five Ten Sleuths)


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2018)

Jody said:


> Thanks for the heads up @GuyBoden. The rucksack looks just right for a ride I have coming up and its pretty cheap.


I had a Lidl rucksack for years. Spectacularly good value for £6 or something back then.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I had a Lidl rucksack for years. Spectacularly good value for £6 or something back then.


My camelback type thing from Lidl ten plus years ago was so good I paid to get it repaired.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jun 2018)

Jenkins said:


> From the looks of it, the black shoes are SPDs and the grey ones are flats (and look very similar to Five Ten Sleuths)


Thanks for this. May check out the grey things.
(After I've given the soles a good bend/hit them with a rubber hammer)


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for this. May check out the grey things.
> (After I've given the soles a good bend/hit them with a rubber hammer)


Me too, but not the mallet thing!


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Jun 2018)

I really want to try another cycling shirt of theirs.....I am just worried about the sizing!!


----------



## Serge (4 Jul 2018)

I heard on the radio today that Lidl will be selling cheap cycling gear from tomorrow. Does anyone on here buy any gear from Lidl? Is it any good?


----------



## Slick (4 Jul 2018)

Yes and yes. Some tat but mostly good stuff at a knock down price. I think the ladies can get a bit miffed at everything tainted in pink but other than that, it's mostly good.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jul 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lidl-cycling-gear-thurs-5th-july.236155/


----------



## Serge (4 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lidl-cycling-gear-thurs-5th-july.236155/


Ah, I'm guessing someone beat me to it!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jul 2018)

Mod Note:
I'm going to merge the two threads


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2018)

Usually decent and workmanlike, if unexciting, kit. Some naff stuff, but sometimes some real gems as well.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2018)

I'll be checking out the shoes in the morning.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> Are they SPD, doesn't say



Bummer, neither of the shoes available are SPD ready. (They're in a mesh bag, it's not your eyes going funny.)





On the plus side, I did get two packets of chocolate digestives and a new spray head for my garden hose with 30%off.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2018)

Jenkins said:


> From the looks of it, the black shoes are SPDs and the grey ones are flats (and look very similar to Five Ten Sleuths)


I'm sorry to report that BOTH types are non-SPD! 

Lidl have shot themselves, or rather - _us_ - in the foot with that decision! Looks like it will be the next Aldi SPD shoe deal for me then.

PS Oops - beaten to it by @glasgowcyclist!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> That's the best thing about shopping at Lidl (and Aldi) - finding things you didn't know you needed until you saw them .




I did buy other cycling stuff too: a top and a backpack (which I'll use when hillwalking, not riding). I would have bought another of the tops but noticed it had a full length zip and I'm not a fan of those as they don't sit well on me. When I wear one of those I tend to look like a burst sofa.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sorry to report that BOTH types are non-SPD!
> 
> Lidl have shot themselves, or rather - _us_ - in the foot with that decision! Looks like it will be the next Aldi SPD shoe deal for me then.
> 
> PS Oops - beaten to it by @glasgowcyclist!


That's good to know. Their cycling offers seem to be getting less and less interesting and more limited. I've noticed a lot of the cycling stuff left over recently, and likewise at Aldi. Gone are the days when there was a queue waiting for the doors to open, and a mad rush when they did.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jul 2018)

Had a very quick look on the way to work this afternoon - decided I've got enough shoes (SPD & flats) and there's nothing else that I want/need at the moment so just walked out with ready meals for next week's late shifts. Although not shown online in this area, they did have some of the £25 work stands available in store.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sorry to report that BOTH types are non-SPD!
> 
> Lidl have shot themselves, or rather - _us_ - in the foot with that decision! Looks like it will be the next Aldi SPD shoe deal for me then.
> 
> PS Oops - beaten to it by @glasgowcyclist!


And I think you'd have required the glue a bit earlier than before.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Jul 2018)

I bought one of the ss jerseys. Body fit and quality great, full length zip. Sleeves are baggy and slightly different lengths. For £7.99 worth buying and taking the sleeves in.


----------



## Freelanderuk (5 Jul 2018)

I bought 3 of the tops ,compared to the aldi cycling top I got last month these from lidl are a better quality , in the wash now to soften them up


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2018)

They had the stands in Todmorden too.


----------



## marshmella (5 Jul 2018)

Does anyone know if the ladies jerseys have the half zip? Daughter is interested if they are.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jul 2018)

Pretty clearly full zip from the picture


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Jul 2018)

I wish they would do their bicycle lights again  those were so good


----------



## Seevio (5 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> Probably translated from something that's much cooler in German


Schnelles Tempo?


----------



## marshmella (5 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Pretty clearly full zip from the picture
> 
> View attachment 417895


Yes that one and the grey are clearly full zip cant tell if the third is though


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Bummer, neither of the shoes available are SPD ready. (They're in a mesh bag, it's not your eyes going funny.)
> 
> View attachment 417768
> 
> ...



Yes, disappointed about the non SPD shoes.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> I wish they would do their bicycle lights again  those were so good



They had light sets when I was in today, and not the get-you-home little clip on lights, what are you after?


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> They had light sets when I was in today, and not the get-you-home little clip on lights, what are you after?



Depends what they got? Im guessing they are the Chinese Cree lights?? I dont think ive seen lidl do the moon nebula knock offs.


----------



## mgs315 (5 Jul 2018)

Got me a set of glasses and a saddle bag kit. Alas no lights nor did they have any clothes in anything smaller than a large so didn’t even check out the quality. Oh well. Not bad for a couple of quid.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Depends what they got? Im guessing they are the Chinese Cree lights?? I dont think ive seen lidl do the moon nebula knock offs.





RoubaixCube said:


> Depends what they got? Im guessing they are the Chinese Cree lights?? I dont think ive seen lidl do the moon nebula knock offs.


It was these, although they don't appear on their site. I can't remember the cost, maybe between £9.99 - £12.99.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Jul 2018)

Ahhh the Busch + Müller style clones. Ive seen them being sold a earlier in the year but i wasnt so keen on them. Maybe Im just spoiled by Aldi's bikemate lights.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

Nothing of any interest for me this time around, but last time I did buy one of their windproof cycling jackets for £9.99 - the one with the detachable sleeves.

Really loving it, been wearing it mainly as a gilet, but being able to stuff the sleeves in a pocket and put them on once the temp drops has been just the ticket.

Downside, fit isn't the best - it's a tad too long in the body and the sleeves won't accommodate much more than a thin jersey or base layer under them. But for that price, I ain't arguing.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Maybe Im just spoiled by Aldi's bikemate lights.



Are they the cob lights? If so, they'd nothing like that.


----------



## devon wheels (5 Jul 2018)

picked up 2 cycle helmets for the kids from lidls today, £9.99 each and they are pretty decent, also had a lot of hi5 bars and electrolyte tablets


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Jul 2018)

Will nip in tomorrow and pick up a couple of pairs of gloves. I'm down to one pair at the moment


----------



## devon wheels (5 Jul 2018)

Im amazed at the snobbery towards lidls kit (not on here) that i read on other forums, people bemoaning that they would rather support there LBS for clothing etc, i'm of the opinion that lidls makes cycling affordable for many (especially me).


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Will nip in tomorrow and pick up a couple of pairs of gloves. I'm down to one pair at the moment


I was going to, but I have found 2 extra half pairs at home so I must have the other half pairs somewhere!


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are they the cob lights? If so, they'd nothing like that.



Yup Cob lights are great, especially the tail lights.


----------



## Garry A (5 Jul 2018)

Got a jersey and a pair of mitts. Jersey sleeves are still a bit short but the quality is ok......and only £6.99


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jul 2018)

Damn, the top I bought is a full length zip.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Pretty clearly full zip from the picture
> 
> View attachment 417895



I like pink cycling gear but ye gods that's hideous


----------



## marshmella (6 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> The jersey with the jangly coloured pattern has a short zip. They come up a bit small, I will have to return the one I bought.


My daughter was after that one in a 10/12 but only had 14/16 in our store


----------



## marshmella (6 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Damn, the top I bought is a full length zip.


The black and grey has a short zip


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jul 2018)

marshmella said:


> The black and grey has a short zip



Thanks. I didn't like the way the the white patch on the front showed off my beer belly.


----------



## Serge (6 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Thanks. I didn't like the way the the white patch on the front showed off my beer belly.


Wear the beer belly with pride, it takes a lot of commitment to get a good one.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> Wear the beer belly with pride, it takes a lot of commitment to get a good one.


It takes even more to get rid of one later!


----------



## StuAff (7 Jul 2018)

Went in yesterday morning, the last set of 3/4 lengths I bought have been well worn (got a bit achy on Sunday, though the heat certainly didn't help!) so I wanted some new ones. Back in today to get exchange or refund on three of the four pairs, I'd inadvertently bought shorts instead. Fortunately, they still had 3/4s in stock, in the right size. Phew! Somewhat confusing naming: shorts are described as 'cycling trousers' on the box (er, they're not trousers...), the 3/4s as 'cropped cycling trousers' (when they're longer than the 'non-cropped'....). That probably makes sense to someone. A few things had cleared already- no shoes, no male jerseys.


----------



## Fenrider (7 Jul 2018)

Hi Five Zero tablets @ £2.99 - bargain!


----------



## C R (9 Jul 2018)

Got the red and black shoes yesterday. They had plenty of the grey ones in different sizes, but the red and black only in 9 and 11, luckily after much digging found a 7.5 pair, which fits nicely, will try on the bike today to see how well they work.


----------



## hoppym27 (9 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> Got the red and black shoes yesterday. They had plenty of the grey ones in different sizes, but the red and black only in 9 and 11, luckily after much digging found a 7.5 pair, which fits nicely, will try on the bike today to see how well they work.



Let me know how they go, I fancy a pair of those


----------



## The Bystander (9 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> Got the red and black shoes yesterday. They had plenty of the grey ones in different sizes, but the red and black only in 9 and 11, luckily after much digging found a 7.5 pair, which fits nicely, will try on the bike today to see how well they work.





hoppym27 said:


> Let me know how they go, I fancy a pair of those



Never had cycling specific shoes before so have nothing to compare against but I'm delighted with the (red & black) pair I got. They're not SPD shoes but I ride on flats with toe clips so they are fine for me.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Jul 2018)

I bought a track pump and a small hand pump. Neither seemed to work well with presta valves although that was at silly o'clock before sunrise.
Will give them another try before returning them.


----------



## C R (10 Jul 2018)

hoppym27 said:


> Let me know how they go, I fancy a pair of those





The Bystander said:


> Never had cycling specific shoes before so have nothing to compare against but I'm delighted with the (red & black) pair I got. They're not SPD shoes but I ride on flats with toe clips so they are fine for me.



Same here, don't have SPDs, only flat pedals with toe clips. I have been using trainers, but find that they tend to fail in my right foot around the toes, where they bend when I put my foot down when stopping. The soles in the shoes from Lidl are quite rigid, and my first impression after a four mile bimble is that pedaling is more comfortable than in the trainers. Walking in them is a bit weird for a couple of minutes, but after that they feel fine. Will have to see how they feel after a long ride.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jul 2018)

lazybloke said:


> I bought a track pump and a small hand pump. Neither seemed to work well with presta valves although that was at silly o'clock before sunrise.
> Will give them another try before returning them.


I have one of the track pumps as a back up, doent like road bike pressures as i have to half deflate the tyre to pump it up to the correct pressure .


----------



## andyoxon (11 Jul 2018)

I bought a track pump a couple of yrs ago - never could get it to work well with presta, but it's still in the shed in case I get round to try and 'modify it'. Lidl cycling shoes were my first SPDs, but gave me hot foot which the later shimanos didn't. Tried a light set once - it fell apart. The mitts have worked for me buying ones that fit well and then larger ones to go over the top to double up - helps keep numbness at bay on long rides. Synthetic base layers have been good.


----------



## johnnyb47 (11 Jul 2018)

I bought the sunglasses. They came with three different lenses. Really pleased with them so far :-)


----------



## Alan O (11 Jul 2018)

I popped in today and got a pair of gloves for £3.99.

I looked at the shoes too, and they seem like a con. They're really not cycling shoes at all, just two different kinds of trainers - even the labels on them say nothing about cycling.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> I looked at the shoes too, and they seem like a con. They're really not cycling shoes at all, just two different kinds of trainers - even the labels on them say nothing about cycling.


Haven't they got stiffer soles than ordinary trainers?


----------



## C R (11 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Haven't they got stiffer soles than ordinary trainers?


The red and black have stiff soles, the grey ones didn't from what I could tell.


----------



## Alan O (11 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Haven't they got stiffer soles than ordinary trainers?


The red/black ones were stiff-ish, but I didn't think particularly more so than plenty of other trainers. And the grey ones were as floppy as a very floppy thing.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> The red and black have stiff soles, the grey ones didn't from what I could tell.





Alan O said:


> The red/black ones were stiff-ish, but I didn't think particularly more so than plenty of other trainers. And the grey ones were as floppy as a very floppy thing.


Oh, well that _IS _pretty poor then!


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2018)

Anyone know when the next lot will be available, I'm getting desperate for some new mitts


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Aug 2018)

A new Lidl is opening round the corner from me on Thursday. I'm quite excited - not alot happens in Tinytown!


----------



## Serge (27 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Anyone know when the next lot will be available, I'm getting desperate for some new mitts


I think there's a recent thread saying it started again yesterday.


----------

